Ask HN: How do you sell/market youself? - StarDucks
======
muzani
I'd 'blog' a lot on Facebook. It worked. Got me nearly 100% of contracts,
matched me with VCs, and so on.

Too bad FB has a lot of downsides. I quit and I'm back to silently building
skills and avoiding any self-marketing.

------
kleer001
20 years into my career and it's all word of mouth.

Before that it was all just submitting resumes.

And before that it was all cold calls to different companies asking if they
were hiring for my position. My record is 600 calls in two months.

------
lmiller1990
Blogging is good! I've gotten freelance opportunities through people reading
my articles; I mainly blog about testing.

